# All Rise Please, for La Reine Victoria's 2K



## panjandrum

It gives me the greatest of pleasure to announce that this morning, on the twelfth day of the fifth month of the year two thousand and six, Her Gracious Majesty gave birth to her 2,000th post.

Mother and post are in good health.

Long may she reign.

It's always a delight to see that stamp on the corner of the post, an indication of flair, helpfulness, intuition, and a generous dose of mischief.

A glass of the black stuff in your honour, ma'am.


----------



## Mei

Hehe wow congratulations Majesty!!! 

Mei


----------



## TrentinaNE

Congratulations, LRV!  Undo your corset and throw off your petticoats!   

Your loyal subject,
Elizabeth


----------



## Agnès E.

Après de longues recherches archéologiques, j'ai découvert une couronne wisigothe qui me paraît être parfaitement adaptée à cette occasion.

Avec tout mon respect.


----------



## Vanda

I've heard that a proper crown is a must!

For your newly born 2,000th post...





​


----------



## ElaineG

Thank you for all the wit, wisdom and crustless tea sandwiches.

Would you crack a smile for the occasion? Pretty please with sugar on top:


----------



## América

*Your Majesty, congratulations and thanks for all your apportations. *


----------



## winnie

A respectful tribute to Her Majesty.


----------



## DearPrudence

I love the Beatles but I must admit that they talked nonsense when they said:
*"her majesty is a pretty nice girl but she doesn't have a lot to say".*
You have a lot to say indeed and we're all addicted to your words of wisdom.

*Long live her Majesty!*
And welcome to that newly born 2,000th post. 
May it have a lot of brothers and sisters.​


----------



## maxiogee

Putting the *jest* in  *Majesty* for 2000 posts. Thank you and please continue.

Can I get a Prince Albert? 

Your posts here have detained me at your pleasure for some time.
I shall not be applying for parole anytime soon.

Your recalcitrant Irish subject.
That mad-paddy!


----------



## elroy

Thanks for your constant eagerness to help, your commitment to providing accurate and comprehensive replies, and your wonderfully WRF-like spirit!

Congratulations.​


----------



## heidita

Dear Majesty (is that appropriate for a Majesty?), I did see you were getting near..but then I was away and you caught up on me!!!!!

It is a great honour to count none less than a Majesty among one's friends.

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!!!!!


----------



## Papalote

*Oyez, Oyez, Oyez. Anyone having business before the Queen´s Jestice of the WRF Forums, attend now and you shall be often amused. Long live the Queen.*

*Papalote*


----------



## badgrammar

O'm goodness, the queen has had quadruplets!  Watch the gap, then, lassie, we're waiting for 5k!


----------



## Bienvenidos

¡enhorabuena, LRV! 
MUBARAK!​ 
You are an excellent forera-- funny, smart, and insightful!
​ 
*Bien*


----------



## cherine

Your Gracious majesty,
Allow my humble person to present all the congratulations, felicatations and good wishes well due to your majesty's excellent contributions at the Forum


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Ok, now I found you on the net, I fully understand your pseudo. 
Thanks especially for your jokes. 
Thanks for being (restons sobre  ).


----------



## timpeac

Are you going to mint a new coin for the occasion?

Cheers to the only royal I've got any time for, and thanks for all your insightful help


----------



## MonsieurAquilone

Well done! Boni fare!


----------



## rsweet

Long live the queen! It's been a delight hobnobbing with royalty in the WR forums. Your mixture of intelligence and fun is always a treat!


----------



## la reine victoria

A big thank you to all my friendly
 forer@s  ​ 

Panjy: The guinness was a real treat. I drank it on that beach I was telling you about. I said "Cheers!" to you.​ 
Mei: Thank you very much. Before long you will have reached 3000. I will find something special for you.​ 
Elizabeth: Thank you. All the ladies of the Royal household had a corset and petticoat-free day. We celebrated (naked  ) with a Bacchanalian orgy in the sylvan groves at Osborne. Albert was not amused but I was, frequently!  ​ 
Chère Agnès: I have many crowns, but your Visigoth treasure is a pure delight. Albert would like me to wear it in bed - he loves history. Thank you so much.​ 
Dear Vanda: Baby 2000 simply loves the pillow with the crown. Thank you for your thoughtfulness.​ 
Elaine: Next time you come to tea you shall have bamboo shoot sandwiches, instead of cucumber. I will also smile for you. I rarely smile for the photographer - he takes so long it makes one's facial muscles ache.​ 
América: Thank you for your kind greeting from Bolivia. Please may I have a kitten like the one on your avatar?​ 
Dear Winnie: Thank you. I am watching your posts. You, too, will soon be celebrating 2000! I am knitting a garment for the new arrival.​ 
Dear Dear Prudence: Your kind words are much appreciated. On this occasion I hope that "everything you say isn't meaningless." Remind me to take you for a pie and a pint at the Spyglass.​ 
Maxiogee: My dear "wee divil" of a friend. I'll detain you at *for* my pleasure until you tire of me. By the way, I have a vacancy for a Court Jester (with bells on). The job is yours, no CV or interview required. Bring plenty of black chalk for my blackboard. You can write me secret billets-doux.​ 
Elroy: Thank you for your kind words. Much appreciated.​ 
Dear Heidi: You are a friend indeed to Her Majesty, especially when discussing dust, ****** and Spam. ​ 
Papalote: I need someone like you, with town crier's skills, to wake the servants in the morning. Will you consider coming to work for Her Maj.? Thank you.​ 
Badgrammar: You are also Badmaths! I've had twins, not quads. Thank you for your kind words. I think I'm aiming for triplets next time. x x x x​ 
Bien: Such kind words. Thank you so much.​ 
Cherine: A beautifully compiled family history for me. Many thanks.​ 
Karine: The resemblance is striking but, in fact, that person is a Royal love child. No one knows where he came from. I don't think he's mine! Thank you for the fun.​ 
Tim: My 2000th Jubilee Coin is on its way to you. Expect a flunkey this weekend. Thanks.​ 
Monsieur Aquilone: Thank you for your loyal greeting.​ 
Rsweet: Always a pleasure to hobnob with you. Remember what I told you by PM, because you definitely are!​ 
A big hug for you all
and my sincere thanks.​ 

LRV​


----------



## cirrus

All the best and thanks for being one of the most refreshingly helpful members of the forum.  I wish I had stored some of your more boundary pushingly funny posts before they were.. how should I put it .. tidied by the mods.  

Lots of leurve  LRV!


----------



## diegodbs

Congratulations!

This is another LRV (Lunar Rover Vehicle) for the one and only LRV, just in case you decide to leave the Isle of Wight and set sail for more dangerous waters (or sands?).


----------



## Eugin

Dear Majesty,
I am so sorry I`ve come this late for the celebration, but please, in order to make up for it, let me take you for a walk (or horse ride, as you please) to one of these places or these and have a delicious cup of tea while you narrate your discoveries when digging in London`s millenary excavations?   

Yes, Yes?? Did you say Yes?? Hurrah!!!!   

We can even relax, indulge ourselves and watch a sunset like this one, celebrating your first milestone achievement!! ... what do you think???

Thanks so very much for all your help and delightful posts you offer us every day!!
and please, keep up the excellent work!! 

With the sincerest appreciation,


----------



## geve

Chère reine de mon coeur,

I can't get enough of your posts and PMs. I am addicted to your majesty. If monarches can be that delightful, gracious and funny, then I think more countries should have one. You are absolutely indispensable to general well-being!

For that, please accept this royal bouquet.


----------



## la reine victoria

cirrus said:
			
		

> All the best and thanks for being one of the most refreshingly helpful members of the forum. I wish I had stored some of your more boundary pushingly funny posts before they were.. how should I put it .. tidied by the mods.
> 
> Lots of leurve LRV!


 

Cirrus, me bestest old china,  

Fanks a million, from the bottom of me 'eart.  You say the sweetest fings, and ter know that yer send me yer luv 'as set me up, not just fer terday but forever reelly.

I luv you an' all. 

Big 'ug and loadsa kissis.
x x x x x x x x x x x x x x x  


Laura.


----------



## la reine victoria

diegodbs said:
			
		

> Congratulations!
> 
> This is another LRV (Lunar Rover Vehicle) for the one and only LRV, just in case you decide to leave the Isle of Wight and set sail for more dangerous waters (or sands?).


 

Thank you Diego.  This is a most splendid form of transport for one who knows only the horse and carriage.

Albert has taken me for a trial run round the Isle of Wight.  Yipee!  It's marvellous.  Such fun to see the ladies screaming in terror, as though a mouse had appeared!  

Thanks again,

LRV


----------



## la reine victoria

Eugin said:
			
		

> Dear Majesty,
> I am so sorry I`ve come this late for the celebration, but please, in order to make up for it, let me take you for a walk (or horse ride, as you please) to one of these places or these and have a delicious cup of tea while you narrate your discoveries when digging in London`s millenary excavations?
> 
> Yes, Yes?? Did you say Yes?? Hurrah!!!!
> 
> We can even relax, indulge ourselves and watch a sunset like this one, celebrating your first milestone achievement!! ... what do you think???
> 
> Thanks so very much for all your help and delightful posts you offer us every day!!
> and please, keep up the excellent work!!
> 
> With the sincerest appreciation,


 
Thank you dear Eugin,

Such romantic places to visit! I gladly accept your invitation. I would be very happy to relax with you as the sun sets. I'm sure we would have lots to talk about. 

Sincere thanks,

Laura


----------



## la reine victoria

geve said:
			
		

> Chère reine de mon coeur,
> 
> I can't get enough of your posts and PMs. I am addicted to your majesty. If monarches can be that delightful, gracious and funny, then I think more countries should have one. You are absolutely indispensable to general well-being!
> 
> For that, please accept this royal bouquet.


 
Chère Geve, mon Héroine Masquée (et un jour, j'espère, nue devant moi )

We are drawn together like a magnet and iron filings. We cannot fight this attraction, no matter how hard we try.   You have been faithful to me always and I thank you for such devotion. You are my rock Geve.

Thank you for your delightful friendship and your wonderful sense of humour. (The bouquet of flowers is beautiful). 



View attachment 2753
Victoria.


----------



## LV4-26

Hail to the Queen !!!
here about to write her 2,053rd post.
(pity they've altered the photo : you can no longer see the computer which should be on the desk, in the place of the vase).


----------



## la reine victoria

LV4-26 said:
			
		

> Hail to the Queen !!!
> here about to write her 2,053rd post.
> (pity they've altered the photo : you can no longer see the computer which should be on the desk, in the place of the vase).


 

Goodness gracious LV!

You've caught me in my nightdress, just woken from my slumbers. Albert was out stag hunting all night which is why I look so well rested. 

Thank you for your loyal salutation.  



Victoria Regina.


----------



## zaby

LRV ? Est-elle...
La Rusée Vigoureuse ?
La Réjouissante Valeureuse ?
La Rhétoricienne du Verbe ?
La Rigolote Virtuose ?
ou tout cela à la fois ?  

Félicitations ! 
en l'honneur de ce postiversaire, je propose un feu d'artifice au chateau (de Chambourcy)


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations, Reina.  You are a delight.  Here's to many more!


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you very much Zaby and Kate Nicole.

*Zaby* - Albert calls me his *L*ittle *R*ed *V*ixen  and the 9 children are "our cubs".  We all enjoyed the firework display.  Thank you.

*Kate Nicole -* thank you for your kind words.




LRV

​


----------



## moodywop

Belated congratulations from a dizzy wop 

Carlo


----------



## anangelaway

*Félicitations LRV !* ​


----------



## JazzByChas

Must agree with Panj, Your Nibs:



			
				Panjy said:
			
		

> an indication of flair, helpfulness, intuition, and a generous dose of mischief.



You are the only Royal Lady I know who has a keen sense of mischief and wit! (You don't fool me!)

Good luck, and many more delightful posts, Your Majesty!

Chas.


----------



## DDT

Votre Majésté, voici le tapis rouge qui vous attend pour la célébration des vos 2000 posts (et quelque, je suis toujours en retard  :O )

Merci de votre contribution et sympathie  

DDT


----------



## Kong Ze

Your Highness, I am aware that the Queen should be the last one in arriving. Nonetheless, I had this desire to express how honored I feel to share this earthly experience with such an outstanding member of the Royalty.

Congratulations, if I may say so. 

(profound curtsy)​


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

I trust that you have recovered from your confinement.  You have most certainly been dutiful in providing an heir and 1,999 spares!

The photographer from the National Enquirer tells me that he has documented the occasion, although without the progeny present.

Salutations and congratulations,
Chaska


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you!

​ 
*Carlo: "Dizzy Wop"? Have you been at the wine again?  *​ 
*Angel: Such a beautiful flower arrangement. It *
*brightened **my day.  *​ 
*Chas: Mischief? Moi?  *​ 
*DDT: What a luxurious red carpet. I danced le can-can *
*along it! * ​ 
*Kong Ze*: *I am amazed that such a butch Scottish *
*dancer could curtsy so elegantly.  I had*
*a hearty chuckle! *​ 
*Chaska: The photographer frightened me so much *
*that I dropped the new infant!* ​ 
*For all your kind thoughts and words - my sincere thanks.*​ 


*LRV*​


----------



## Jana337

> *We are frequently amused *  http://forum.wordreference.com/editpost.php?do=editpost&p=968101


 So are we. 

Thank you,

Jana


----------



## Thomas1

Accept my (late  ) congratualtions, LRV. Keep up the good job here.


----------



## fenixpollo

_*Happy Postiversary, Vicky!* _ Keep it up!


----------



## emma42

Félicitations votre majesté!

You are great, you are.

I will never forget my first pm from you, asking me if I had ever been "goosed at the Goose Fair"!

In the words of the great Bananarama,

"She's got it!  Yeah, baby, she's got it!"​


----------



## Saoul

Mi inginocchio al cospetto di Sua Maestà.

Prostratissimo servitore
IGOR


----------



## Fernando

Thank you for your posts.

Mejor tarde que nunca.


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you so much -​ 
*Jana, Thomas, Fenix,** Emma (*of the Goose Fair *)*and* Saoul.*​ 

 
Please click Mr Smiley!​ 

CHEERS!​ 

LRV
lk​


----------



## la reine victoria

Gracias Fernando!




Un abrazo, 
La Reina V
lk


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Her Majesty!!!
Please sorry me, I guess you're a little busy!!!.
Thanks!


----------



## Lancel0t

COngratulations!


----------



## KittyCatty

*Congratulations!!*

I really respect, admire and enjoy your posts, LRV! Hope there'll be many more...


----------



## Mr Bones

Well, well, Your Majesty. I really can't understand how I could have missed this thread today. My heartfelt congratulations on your achivement. I'm a sucker for your posts!   Mr Bones.


----------



## Kelly B

Congratulations to a most congenial contributor!


----------



## la reine victoria

Thank you for your kind words Tigger, Lancelot, KittyCatty, Mr. Bones and Kelly. 

View attachment 2784​ 
You make WR such a fun
place to be!​ 




Hugs!
LRV​


----------

